# Certainly not new to haunting...just here!



## FrontyardHaunters (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I am not new to haunting or building props, but I am new here. My name is Cory and I've been sober for 2 days....oh wait....wrong forum.... :googly:

Seriously though, I've been haunting since I've been 16. Over the past three years, my brother and myself have been building our own props. They are animatronics and I love the reaction of the ToT's and parents. I think that is the best part of haunting.

We've slowly been building a little every year and I think we can join most everyone in saying "We've run out of storage space". Lol.

My website is http://frontyardahunters.com. It is in the process of being updated, however, I have last years prop up. I will also post it here for you all to see!

Hope to see you around the forums!

Cory/Frontyardhaunters


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Frontyardhaunters


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!

BTW - there's a typo in your url


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome home


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, FH!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Cory!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - glad to have you here!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Glad to have you here !


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome cory---


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, FYH.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

howdy welcome


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome...please show us your stuff..


----------

